# ID eggs ? or something else ?



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi,

I have these little white spots everywhere on my substrate and wood (not so much on the plants)







*I have circled the white spots I'm talking about in RED to avoid any confusion, the Nerite snail eggs give an idea of their size.*
In my tank I have a Betta - Otocinclus Affinis - Corydoras habrosus - Orange Sunkist shrimp - Amano shrimp - Nerite snail - Ramshorn snail.
I wouldnt think these spots are from any of the fauna in the tank, any ideas on what they are ?

Thanks in advance!

Nicolas


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Anybody has a clue of what these could be ?

Thanks!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Do they move around? If so they are probably copepods (a sign of a healthy tank).

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Stuart for the input, 

I think I can see some copepods moving in the substrate, but these white spots aren't moving, and they look more white.
I have tried to pass a brush on the ones stuck to the driftwood and they come off very easily.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

From the looks of it Nerite Snail eggs and no they wont hatch unfortunately  (need saltwater)


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Momobobo, I have IDed the Nerite snail eggs, I am wondering about the very tiny white spots circled in red on the photo.


----------

